# [Recruiting Alternates Only] 4F for Freedom!



## Mark Chance (Jun 4, 2004)

*4F for Freedom!*

Well, now that I’ve fixed my computer problems by purchasing a new computer, I’m ready to get back into the PBP world by offering to GM a Mutants & Masterminds game initially set on the American west coast about one year after the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor.

Spots in the game are basically first come, first served, but with one condition. If I just don’t like your character concept, then either the concept must change or you’ll be bumped from the game in favor of someone else. Also note that I’m going out of town on 11 June for about a week. I will most likely be entirely out of the loop during that time.

The heroes are costumed do-gooders active on the home front during WWII. In the very beginning, the game has nothing to do with WWII, but that will change once the ball gets rolling.

Finally, I don’t want characters posted here where everyone can see them. Please email characters directly to me. If you attach your character to your email, please use TXT or RTF formats only. Questions about the game in general can be posted here or emailed to me.

*Number of Heroes -* 4
*Starting Power Level -* 8
*Skill Ranks : Points Ratio -* 1:1
*Restrictions -*
* No nonexistent ability scores.
* No Computers skill.
* No See Invisibility or True Sight super-feats.
* No extras, flaws, or weaknesses that make maintaining a secret identity impossible (i.e., no permanent Energy Field, no Disturbing or Transformation weaknesses, et cetera).
* All heroes must be American, native-born or naturalized, living somewhere on the West Coast in the winter of 1942, approximately 1 year after the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor.
* All heroes must have some sort of disqualification from active military service. This doesn’t have to be a physical disability. Here’re links to disqualifications. These links are modern; some might be anachronistic for the 1940s.

Medical Disqualifications
Law Disqualifications
Alcohol & Drug Disqualifications
Other Disqualifications

*Current List of Players*
Velmont, playing the ultra-acrobatic *Eagle*!
Karl Green, playing that titan of justice, *Atlas*!
Synchronicity, playing *Bulwark*, super-dense man of muscle!
Kevin Perrine, playing the high-flying *Mustang Sally*

*Current List of Alternates*
Thanee, soon to be introduced as the mysterious *Ghost*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2004)

I guess Hellzon would like to play, figuring what he posted on the "what do you like to play" thread! 

I don't have the M&M rules myself, so well...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

I would be willing to join.

The concept I would try, would be a girl who is working on a travelling circus. As war as come to the USA, the circus would have disband temporaly, because of most of the employee are now in the army. As she is a girl, and she is not a nurse, she would have found herself without money and a job. As she is a great athlete, she join one of the new girl baseball team, and now, she is playing in a baseball team on the west coast, that give her just enough money to not go in a munition industry.

She will be very physical, and her power will be mainly some Super-Dex and maybe some Combat sense too.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The concept I would try, would be a girl who is working on a travelling circus.




Sounds good. Work her up and email her my way.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 4, 2004)

*How I Want to Run the Game*

When action starts that requires us to go round-to-round, I’ll detail the situation as appropriate and post an initiative order. Each player then posts his hero’s actions, making all relevant die rolls and including them as a “footer” in his post. Once everyone has posted, I’ll cobble together the various posts into a round summary. Then, the process starts over again. This is pretty much a PBP standard.

There are, however, two problems with the standard.

1. By the time your hero’s turn comes up in the initiative order, your posted actions may be irrelevant or impossible.

2. Spending Hero Points becomes problematic.

Fortunately, these problems are not insurmountable.

1. You can post one alternate desired action. Think of this as an if-then situation. This means your may still bump into a situation where hero ends up with no possible action during a round, but these occurrences should be rather rare.

2. I won’t be making your damage saves for you. You roll your own damage save against the DC that I’ll provide. If you don’t like the result, spend a Hero Point and take appropriate action.
.


> For example:
> 
> _Initial GM post:_
> 
> ...


----------



## 2d6 (Jun 5, 2004)

I'd like to join up! 

I'm working up a concept, I'll post again later tonight.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 5, 2004)

I love this idea  Have many a character that would love to explore... something up by tonight by me also


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 5, 2004)

2, Karl:

Welcome aboard! Please remember to email your characters/concepts directly to me rather than posting them on-line.


----------



## Hellzon (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I guess Hellzon would like to play, figuring what he posted on the "what do you like to play" thread!




Heh. Yeah, but I won't have a reliable net connection during the next three months, so don't wait for a submission from me or anything. Might stick my nose inside in September looking for a vacancy though. 

EDIT: Did I mention how I would leap at this opportunity if I could?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2004)

I see. I just remembered someone (you ) posting exactly that in the abovementioned thread when I read this, so I thought it was worth mentioning. 

I'd like to play a game of M&M myself, after hearing so many good stuff about it (to see if it can live up to HERO, which is my personal supers fave), but having no clue about the M&M rules is somewhat of a hindrance. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 5, 2004)

I'd be interested, if that's OK. The idea I'm currently kicking around is a pretty straightforward brick. No bells, no whistles:just two fists like ham hocks and a will to use 'em. 

I was curious, though; could people be exempt from military service if they were doing a job the country needed? Since I had the idea of a manual labourer of some sort, it's possible he could be helping to build tanks/ships/insert useful wartime item here. 

If that's not enough to exempt him from service, then I'm thinking a criminal record would work: he could have done jobs for the Mob on a few occasions as a leg-breaker and muscle man (you don't say no to the Mob), and could have done time for them. Of course, that was *before* he realised his superhuman abilities. Failing that, there's the good old alcohol fuelled temper excuse. I'm open to your preferences on this. 

Cheers,
Synchronicity.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 5, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> I was curious, though; could people be exempt from military service if they were doing a job the country needed? Since I had the idea of a manual labourer of some sort, it's possible he could be helping to build tanks/ships/insert useful wartime item here.




Generally for men, there would have been some other disqualification as well, unless the man in question had critical skills not easily replaced. A welder on an assembly line, for example, could be more easily replaced than an engineer. That being said, there is nothing definitely problematic with a criminal background for your hero.

Write him up and email him my way.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, it tells me that the e-mail function's been disabled by the administrator, and I can't used Private Messages because I haven't donated money. This leaves me a bit stumped; I've got the character written up, backstory and all, I just need a way to get him to you! Have any ideas?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 5, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Well, it tells me that the e-mail function's been disabled by the administrator, and I can't used Private Messages because I haven't donated money. This leaves me a bit stumped; I've got the character written up, backstory and all, I just need a way to get him to you! Have any ideas?




Email function's been disabled? Of all the nerve!

Well, I guess I could just list my email address: mchance3@houston.rr.com


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2004)

An update: I've received Synchronicity's character. Looks good to me.

Regarding alternates: Not only would alternates be the first people allowed into the game in the event I lose a player or decide to expand the team, I also want to let alternates have a hand running villains during fights.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 6, 2004)

Cool! I'm looking forward to this...


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 7, 2004)

Velmont:

I received your character. Looks good!

Two down; two to go.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 7, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> 2, Karl:
> 
> Welcome aboard! Please remember to email your characters/concepts directly to me rather than posting them on-line.




Sorry for slow reply...what's your email? (the function is turned off), I am almost done with my character and will shot him to you in a bit here


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 7, 2004)

Ah there it is... should have keep reading 

Anyway I will send it in 10 or 15 minutes (question, do you have Excel? I can send it to you in Dan Simpson's sheet style; if you don't I will write it out)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

Mark could you see the characters I send you this time? I am leaning more towards the second one I sent you but only if there is not another type of character like that in the group. Anyway, hope you got them...


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Mark could you see the characters I send you this time? I am leaning more towards the second one I sent you but only if there is not another type of character like that in the group. Anyway, hope you got them...




I got the second character. Did you not get my email that I couldn't read the attached files with your first message?

In any event, Atlas looks fine.

Hey, 2d6! You still out there?


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm really liking the characters names for this. They're all simple and clean-cut; very much like (IMHO) superheroic names in the 1940s should be. And they all sound quite heroic too, which is always a plus.


----------



## 2d6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I got the second character. Did you not get my email that I couldn't read the attached files with your first message?
> 
> In any event, Atlas looks fine.
> 
> Hey, 2d6! You still out there?





hey, just got back on.  I think I'm gonna have to drop. I ended up picking up a third summer class and it sucks 

Sorry guys, but it wouldn't be fair for me to take a spot that i can't really invest the time into.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2004)

2d6 said:
			
		

> hey, just got back on.  I think I'm gonna have to drop. I ended up picking up a third summer class and it sucks
> 
> Sorry guys, but it wouldn't be fair for me to take a spot that i can't really invest the time into.




I understand. I remember my summers in college, cramming 12-15 hours in two sessions. Great fun! 

Would you like me to slot you as an alternate?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

So if I can ask... what are the names of the characters so far  just wondering


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 9, 2004)

Is this spot still open?  If so, I'd like to join.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Is this spot still open?  If so, I'd like to join.




Consider yourself joined!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 9, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> So if I can ask... what are the names of the characters so far  just wondering




They've been edited into the first post of this thread.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> They've been edited into the first post of this thread.




 my slow  Thanks... hmm though there are two strong men now... oh well... hmmm maybe I should have gone for Captain Mercury [gadgeteer] or Velocity Johnson [speedster] (hehehe just kidding, I had about 5 character ideas for this game VERY hard to narrow it down)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 10, 2004)

Actually, I looked at my workload again, and I shouldn't pick up another game.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 10, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Actually, I looked at my workload again, and I shouldn't pick up another game.  Sorry about that.




De nada.

Word for everyone who is recruited:

I go out of town tomorrow for about one week. I'm taking my laptop with me, but I might not have easy internet access where I'm going. Despite this, I will start the game today in such a manner that my presence won't be missed.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm cool with starting today!!! Atlas is ready!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 10, 2004)

Here we go. I've started a game thread here.

Since I'm going to be gone until next Thursday evening, it is very doubtful that there will be any GM input before then. Of course, that's no reason the game can't start.

I've taken some liberties with your characters to get you all in the same room at the same time. This is quite the way I wanted things done, but it does have the virtue of getting the game kick-started right away.

Until I get back, I'd like you all to do two things:

1. Write up and post a narrative depicting your character in action. Fight bank robbers, stop a runaway truck, save a cat from a tree, whatever. Just something character-ful and entertaining so that people don't get bored with the thread.

2. Have your characters introduce each other to each other. Chit chat, et cetera.

As long as no one does anything that would cause a GM to say "Please roll for initiative."



When I get back, Lieutenant Commander Johnson can enter the scene and get the next bit of the game rolling.

Later!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 10, 2004)

Here we go. I've started a game thread here.

Since I'm going to be gone until next Thursday evening, it is very doubtful that there will be any GM input before then. Of course, that's no reason the game can't start.

I've taken some liberties with your characters to get you all in the same room at the same time. This isn't quite the way I wanted things done, but it does have the virtue of getting the game kick-started right away.

Until I get back, I'd like you all to do two things:

1. Write up and post a narrative depicting your character in action. Fight bank robbers, stop a runaway truck, save a cat from a tree, whatever. Just something character-ful and entertaining so that people don't get bored with the thread.

2. Have your characters introduce each other to each other. Chit chat, et cetera.

As long as no one does anything that would cause a GM to say "Please roll for initiative."



When I get back, Lieutenant Commander Johnson can enter the scene and get the next bit of the game rolling.

Later!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2004)

Know what, I might have a chance to take a closer look at the M&M rules, so might be able to create a PC and join in, if your recruitment is still up. Since you are away for a week or so, that would be enough time to get an overview (it's still D20, so shouldn't be totally different to what I know at least).

 I'll post here, if I can build a decent character, that I'd like to play (have one in mind, which I had played with HERO once, but I'm not sure M&M is able to do that kind of character).

 Anyways, I'll keep you informed. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2004)

From what I have seen so far, the M&M rules really look quite sweet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

as a LLLLOOOONNNNGGGG time Hero/Champ fan I can tell you that I LOVE the MnM rules... they are fast and easy and just really fit superhero action IMO. I still pull out my Hero stuff every now and again, but after 3rd ed, it just got to bogged down with rules and 'stuff' (IMO again).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2004)

It certainly looks like the Green Ronin guys know HERO/Champions as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> so might be able to create a PC and join in, if your recruitment is still up.





Hey all...

I strongly apologize for taking up space on the actually game thread,  I didn't understand that this was here to talk about joining until a friend pointed me here.
So sorry...  bad game edicate.

anyway -  as I said other there,  let me know if you'd be okay with me joining in and I'll have a character idea for you asap.

thanks again
-kevin-


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

Just one thing for Thanee and Kevin. Mark Chance is away for some times. The game have started, but it is only some chat between the players, as the master is away. I dunno if there is still room left, but I am pretty sure he will take you as alternate minimum. You'll be fix as soon as Mark Chance will be back.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2004)

Yep, I have noticed that he is away until thursday. Which is good, since it gives me some time to look through the M&M rules and build a character. 

As far as I can tell, he is looking for one more (looking at the thread title), tho maybe he'll agree to a fifth player.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, I have noticed that he is away until thursday. Which is good, since it gives me some time to look through the M&M rules and build a character.
> 
> As far as I can tell, he is looking for one more (looking at the thread title), tho maybe he'll agree to a fifth player.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the reply guys.  I feel stupid for posting on the game thread...  I just wasn't sure how to contact him,  then I found this thread (with help).

anyway -  yep I do hope he'd be cool with 5...
I have a few character ideas-  how do we send them to him?
I noticed he said email him privately but his email isn't accepting replies that I've found.

My two current ideas are:

MUSTANG SALLY:  young woman with two big P51 Mustang engines that help her fly,  block attacks,  and a little attack.

VELOCITY JOHNSON:  fast thinking, fast acting speedster with a polished silver helmet and shield.


-kevin-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's a picture of the character I would like to make... it's an actual comic book character. 







 I'll need to add additional extras and flaws to one power, tho, since it doesn't allow to model her primary superpower as it is done in the book (as expected  activation/deactivation has to be inverted). I hope that is ok, I'm sure it won't make it any more powerful, just a little different.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 14, 2004)

I always loved that Ghost comic... GREAT picture from that BTW.

Kevin, cool to see you hear. Hope that there is room  

If not hang out a bit and I am sure there will be another game starting up soon


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2004)

Yep, that picture is very cool. Nicely catches the essence of the character (except for these _slightly_ overdone parts in the upper portion ).

Funny enough, quite a few years ago, I had this idea for a Champions character (a police officer who got killed and would stay in the world as a ghost, because there was still unfinished business), and then I stumbled over this comic book (one of the earlier issues was just out)... so I played this one instead (with a few minor changes, of course, to fit into the background). 

Never really got to play the character much, so I thought this would be a good opportunity. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of the character I would like to make... it's an actual comic book character.  Thanee




cool image!

Here are the two images for my character ideas...  
They're actually character ideas from the Superlink I'm working on finishing,  two of my favorite ideas.

MUSTANG SALLY





VELOCITY JOHNSON...  (removed image for space since Sally seems to be the go to girl)

any thoughts?
-kev-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Did you paint them yourself? That's really cool! 

I certainly did have some trouble to imagine, how the first one might look from your short description! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, BTW, what _is_ this Superlink? I have heard it being mentioned a few times now, but have zero clue what it refers to.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I always loved that Ghost comic...



 I only really know the first series (Got pretty much all from it, including specials (missing only one issue, I think), but I only have the first issue of the second series, unfortunately - not really a big comic collector, only had two series, one of those I sold a while ago).

 I do have the Ghost Handbook, however, and looked it up now (funny enough, I have never looked into it before, mostly thanks to a move and having it buried in a huge pile of stuff, I guess)... Holy crap, that second series seems to introduce some weird stuff! 

 Altho, it makes sense in some way and nicely explains the "weirdness" of some previous encounters. Guess I have to hunt those issues down sooner or later... 

 Anyways, the Ghost Handbook gives a nice round coverage of the big picture and all the characters involved and especially of the Ghost character and her abilities (even explains in some detail, where they come from). Good stuff, glad I picked that up, when I had the chance! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Oh, BTW, what _is_ this Superlink? I have heard it being mentioned a few times now, but have zero clue what it refers to.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





For your first question...  
No,  I didn't color them.  I did sketch up originals.  and then I gave them to an artist friend of mine to do for my Superlink project.

What is Superlink?
It's M&M's version of the  Open Game License  kinda.  It open for any publisher (or even small writer like me)  to put together a sourcebook that will work with M&M's system.  You just put together a synopsis and get their approval,  make the book,  then have them do final approval.  And you can sell them  as online PDFs  or  even have them printed.
For more detailed info look on the M&M site.

I'm working at finishing "Hero Hooks"  a book of over 100 short adventure ideas.
-kev-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Ah, thank you. That clears it up quite well. Sounds pretty good! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 16, 2004)

It would be a very cool ebook IF Kevin every puts it out 

Anyway great pictures that is for sure... I sent Mark my picture of Atlas, maybe I will have to post it here also


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 16, 2004)

OH I forgot to add... if Mark lets you join you should TOTALLY go for Mustang Sally  love that name and the picture


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> It would be a very cool ebook IF Kevin every puts it out
> 
> Anyway great pictures that is for sure... I sent Mark my picture of Atlas, maybe I will have to post it here also





So mister sunshine how many superlink books have you *almost* printed...  heheh
Karl is a bastard.  ;-)

Atlas rocks...
Didja tell him I made that picture too?





			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> OH I forgot to add... if Mark lets you join you should TOTALLY go for Mustang Sally  love that name and the picture




ahhhhh thank you...
wait until you see her stats  (wait you won't since matt didn't want players showing - haha)...  seriously -  I've always liked the idea of the P51 Mustang planes  "Angles of the Sky"  and  I got this image of her using those big modified plane engines for protection others with deflecting Nazi bullets and such,  then sawing off tank cannons and such.

fun!
hope I get to play her...
-kev-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep, Mustang Sally easily beats that guy... uhm... what was his name again? 

 That's a cool and unique concept. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope you will make her strong. It must not be very light a mustang engine, and carrying one in each hand...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2004)

...or she is in trouble once the batteries run out. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, Mustang Sally easily beats that guy... uhm... what was his name again?
> 
> That's a cool and unique concept.
> 
> ...





THANKS!!
I also really like the other guy -  "Velocity Johnson" ...  the illustration is much cooler for Sally,  and the concept is a little more unique than the fairly simple speedster.

They're like my children,  I can't say one is just better than the other....  er... wait a minute -  SURE I can.  I dig Sally too...  ;-)





			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> I hope you will make her strong. It must not be very light a mustang engine, and carrying one in each hand...





heheh,  I hadn't planned on he being extra super strong  (maybe a little is appropriate)  I was thinking those "modified"  P51 engines would hold up most of their own weight,  but then again balance and control would also be a big  strength  kinda thing...
Maybe she'll have a special exo-skeleton under the leather jacket to compensate  (hmmm,  what would an exo-skeleton be called in the WWII timeperiod?)...
Anyway -  that would also be helpful if her engines ever got destroyed  (or ran out of gas or batteries as Thanee says!)  or anytime she wouldn't have them...  for barroom brawls or something... hehe

I wanted her to be a high-tech origin,  not just super strong in general.




			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> ...or she is in trouble once the batteries run out.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





funny image,  reminds me of the younger Spidey when he runs out of webbing...

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 16, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> THANKS!!
> I also really like the other guy -  "Velocity Johnson" ...  the illustration is much cooler for Sally,  and the concept is a little more unique than the fairly simple speedster.
> 
> They're like my children,  I can't say one is just better than the other....  er... wait a minute -  SURE I can.  I dig Sally too...  ;-)-kev-





When was it that Mark would be back choosing final team  "recruits"?
I'm anxious to get Sally written up  (stats and background) for him/this game.

Also -  I know he wants the stats kept private,  is it okay to post background info for all to see here?

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2004)

Tomorrow, I think.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> uhm... what was his name again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just to let you know, I did remember the name quite well (or could have simply scrolled up to refresh it)... just meant it fades from memory in comparison, basically! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> When was it that Mark would be back choosing final team  "recruits"?
> I'm anxious to get Sally written up  (stats and background) for him/this game.
> 
> Also -  I know he wants the stats kept private,  is it okay to post background info for all to see here?
> ...




No one post a real background here. We are talking pretty much IC, and we starts discovering each other. Kinda fun. Mostly because no ones knows exactly why the other guys havn't been into the war. For a girl, you just don't mind, but why such guy havven't been drafted into that war


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2004)

Heh. My character will have two good reasons, not to serve in the military.

1) She's a woman.
2) She's dead. Well, sortof. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 16, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> No one post a real background here. We are talking pretty much IC, and we starts discovering each other.





Since I'm not officially in the group (yet?) here's some background,  see if anyone likes her.

Her reasons for not being in the military are:
-  she was dishonorably discharged for lying about her age
-  she was 17 when she joined  (now 18 by the start of the game time)
-  the death or missing of her father/brothers in the war


anyway... tell me what you think  (it's long)  



MUSTANG SALLY   
[Aka. Sally Singer]
QUOTE:  "They're tank-busters sir... P-51s - Mustangs the Cadillac of the Sky... Angels in my hands."

Growing up helping her three brothers and her pappy with the flying circus was the best childhood she could have asked for.  Her momma had passed away in childbirth with Sally, so she had a tomboy upbringing.  Her pappy and brothers tried hard, Sally had never been the most ladylike young girl but her innocent charm made up for the smudges on her nose...  

Their 3 Fokker DR-1 Triplanes required constant maintenance which she provided until she was old enough to reach the pedals.  Her father frowned on it and her brothers made fun but at the age of 13 she was finally allowed to start flying the beauties she had so many years working on.  Sally loved Loops, Hammerheads, Rolls, Split-S, Immelmans, etc...  She even tried for maneuvers are totally unsuitable for a Triplane like Inverts, Neg G’s, Tall Slides, and Snaps.  Nothing could stop her, and soon she was outflying all but Jackson (her oldest brother) and Jackson Sr. himself (her pappy).  The "Signer and Sons’ Arial Circus" was one of the premiere air shows in Orange County, California until the attacks on Pearl and people just stopped coming to air shows.  Fair enough though, it was time for America to get into the war!

Pappy had flow in the Great War but he wasn't "exempt" noone was, he wanted to jump into one of them new Mustangs and hit the clouds.  But Uncle Same rightly concluded that Mr. Singer would much better serve as a flight instructor and chief designer for some of the experimental rigs Uncle Sam was putting together.  He and the boys shipped out for England in late December, Christmas was forgotten that year there were just too many other things to think about.

Jackson Jr (Captain), Russell (Lt.) and Harry (Lt.) took to Europe's clouds quick and fierce while their pappy, Jackson Sr. (Lt. Colonel), was trying to find the next upgrade in aviation when he developed an experimental fuel.  The fuel was lighter than the standard fuel which meant the Mustangs should be able to pull more G’s with the same payload and the engines wouldn’t have to be modified.  Lt. Colonel Singer had several experimental blueprints working at any given time,  he even had a prototype of the "Mustang P-51 Angel-Wings" that he'd designed back in California built up...  But it had been mothballed as being a bit too radical even for Ace pilots.

Meanwhile back in the states, Sally just couldn't keep the hanger open...  She longed to be in the fight with her brothers but they wouldn't take young girl for anything but secretarial and nurse duty.  By the time spring of '42 rolled around she just couldn't wait any longer.  With a few favors called in from her pappy Sally was able to make her way into opperations on Jackson Sr's base in San Francisco.  She hated it - getting coffe, running papers... It was important duty but she couldn't stop watching the skys and spent every off hour with her dad.  

Sally hated the new fuel.  It gave off lots of fumes that stuck to her for hours and it seemed impossible to wash off.  Other than the annoyance of pumping the experimental fuel, things were really starting to look up.  Sally had some great ideas for some new complex stunts and she thought of some cheap fixes for the Mustangs. 	Her brothers joked in their letters about how the fumes must have been making her smarter.

Soon Sally was ditching duty, she wanted to fly  and  soon her nagging Supervisor would learn a little more than the Military had known.  Sally was only 17, it was enough to drum her out of the Military and away from the base.  Her father was busted down to Captain rank for the false records.  Sally tucked her tail and left the base.  In the end Jackson Sr. wasn't disappointed, the downgrade actually enabled him to talk his way into getting a mission in Europe.  It was this string of events that led to the birth of a hero...

By the end of the Summer of '42 Sally was living just off the base in San Francisco, one of the military wives had pulled a secret string and found a way to slip her into her pappy's old hanger lads.  She was able to work with the boys who had grown to like and respect Lt. Colonel Singer's daughter.  They wouldn't tell anyone that she was helping them improve on her dad's designs in the secret hours...  The Rolls Royce Merlin 60 engine would outstrip her dad's Allison V-1710 engine.  Everything was looking up again, but with all highest must come a low.  Sally crumbled when she say the folded flags, the letters from Franklin D. Roosevelt.  They had recovered Jackson Jr and Russell's planes... Harry and her dad's planes were still missing.  All were noted as KIA (killed in action).  She was lost.

Based on her father's prototype, it would be the "Mustang P-51 Angel-Wings" that would bring young Sally back to life.  The military wouldn't have her, she knew that - age, dishonorable discharge, her family loss, etc... had secured her fate with the normal lines of military.  She needed something special...

Ever the showgirl Sally adopted the "codename" name Mustang Sally and with a specialized strength-harness she could handle the Angel-Wings for tests on the West Coast.  Soon she added guns and designed a costume turning her into a living airplane.  In the month following the death of her family, Sally has optimized her flight rig to an amazing degree making her a master of aerial and personal combat/defense......  Her life would begin again.


PERSONALITY:	
Wholesome values  and  LOVING flying ...  
It's all she dreams about, to the point of not wanting to sleep because she wants to fly  BUT  then again she loves sleeping because it's in her dreams that she can fly best without "wings". Sally is a fun loving free spirit at heart who would love to do nothing more than fly and take care of her prized "Mustang P-51 Angel-Wings" but Uncle Sam needs good men... And why not a few good women too!  Sally embodies the words cute and determined.  She'll work on her "Angel-Wings" until dawn and then show up in a frilly-dress with a smudge on her nose for brunch with the girls.  But she's also her father's daughter and can be cool as a summer’s breeze one minute and turn on the ice and reflex the next when pushed, she has to be ... She's an ACE.

POWERS & TACTICS:	
Sally relies on her superior speed and maneuverability for defense until closing in to close range with the devastating blades of her twin props or strafing her opponent as she activates her mounted machine guns (armed with rock salt for non-lethal).

STATS & EQUIPMENT:  
Sally designed her flight rig.  Her designs are straightforward maximized for speed, maneuverability, and combat effectiveness.  Her intellect and technical ability are sufficient to allow her to use additional technology. Low ranks of Super Str,  Super Int and amazing saves combined with flight flawed with Obvious.  The engines act as melee and ranged weapons with stunts for wind buffets, etc...
She is skilled performer and mechanic.

WEAKNESSES:	
Sally was taught to never give up and she will take unnecessary risks when in bad situations (considering her lack of physical toughness) 



--------------
P-51 North American Mustang
Generally considered to be the best fighter of WWII 15,100 planes produced, starting in June, 1942. 
P-51D specs: 440 MPH, six 50 caliber machine guns North American Aviation originally designed the Mustang in response to a British specification. They agreed to produce the first prototype only 4 months after signing the contract in April 1940 (and met that commitment). And by the end of 1941 North American had delivered the first Mustang to England for test flights. These first Mustangs were powered by the Allison V-1710 engine, a good engine, but one which didn't operate well at high altitudes. 
Soon the Rolls Royce Merlin 60 engine, which operated very well at high altitudes would be changed in. Americans began working along the same lines (using the Packard license-built version of the Merlin), and the first Merlin-equipped Mustang, the P-51B, flew in November, 1942. The results were impressive, to say the least. At 30,000 feet, the improved Mustang reached 440 MPH, almost 100 MPH faster than the Allison-equipped Mustang at that altitude. 

The Mustang's range and combat capabilities permitted it to escort the heavy USAAF bombers (B-17s mostly) on massive daylight bombing raids over Germany. Some have argued that it was a "war-winning" weapon. It certainly was a decisive factor in the aerial Battle of Germany. After World War Two, the Mustang continued to serve with the USAAF and other Western air forces, including distinguished service in the Korean War.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 16, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> No one post a real background here. We are talking pretty much IC, and we starts discovering each other. Kinda fun. Mostly because no ones knows exactly why the other guys havn't been into the war. For a girl, you just don't mind, but why such guy havven't been drafted into that war




Bwahahahahaha! I zee you haf discovered my ploy! For I am aktually a Nazi agent in disguise; an enemy from vizin is ze last sink zat the stupid Americans vill expect! Und viz my perfekt American accent und mannerisms, ze Fatherland vill be victorious! But now...you DIE! *twirls moustache fanatically*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2004)

Pretty cool background! 

But... "mounted machineguns" !? Don't you think that's a bit much? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Bwahahahahaha! I zee you haf discovered my ploy! For I am aktually a Nazi agent in disguise; an enemy from vizin is ze last sink zat the stupid Americans vill expect! Und viz my perfekt American accent und mannerisms, ze Fatherland vill be victorious! But now...you DIE! *twirls moustache fanatically*




Now, no one come complaining, we all have been warned!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Pretty cool background!
> 
> But... "mounted machineguns" !? Don't you think that's a bit much?
> 
> ...





I figured that they were in the original designs by her father and she just adjusted them to be able to fire  rocksalt  rounds.  She doesn't want to kill anyone.

I was thinking of taking a flaw making them have limited rounds  (same said for taking a flaw for limited fuel).  In the end I could totally take them off and still be happy,  it's just an interesting extra I thought. 

-kev-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2004)

I was more thinking along the lines, that these things are kinda large... and she does not really provide a stable fire platform... the recoil would make her spin in circles. I mean, ok, it's supers, but still. 

She really should be enormously strong then... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I was more thinking along the lines, that these things are kinda large... and she does not really provide a stable fire platform... the recoil would make her spin in circles. I mean, ok, it's supers, but still.
> 
> She really should be enormously strong then...
> 
> ...





key phrase...  "it's supers",  and there's no rules to worry about that sort of thing besides common sense -  but then if you have a blaster character with a PR+13 energy blast should knock them over...  
I was thinking about a 3-4 super strength, which should be enough to hold it.

but then again - it is supers...   
-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2004)

RIGHT its supers! And pulp supers for that matter! Logic is never important in those cases


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, of course.

 Can't easily shut down my common sense, tho! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2004)

I use to have that problem also  but after years of Hero/Champ's and reading comics I just finally come to the... "Ah yea it a super dude... they do ah super stuff" hhehee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2004)

BTW, I'm almost finished with character creation. I think I have a good overview on the rules by now. Only need to drop a couple hundred points worth of abilities...  (nah, it's not really _that_ bad )

Hoping to hear from Mark soon, also whether he would be ok with a character build after an actual superhero: *Ghost*. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, I'm almost finished with character creation. I think I have a good overview on the rules by now. Only need to drop a couple hundred points worth of abilities...  (nah, it's not really _that_ bad )
> 
> Hoping to hear from Mark soon, also whether he would be ok with a character build after an actual superhero: *Ghost*.
> 
> ...





yup -  I'll all finished up,  and hopefully Mark will get the email I sent him earlier in the week with my stats and background and such.

looks like fun and it'd be cool to get into the mix with the game chit chat.

-kev-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> * No See Invisibility or True Sight super-feats.




BTW, when browsing through the rules, I stumbled over the Blindsight feat, I suppose that is not allowed, too, then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2004)

[occ]hyjacking thread [/occ]

Hey Kevin, Dan Simpson might post around here sometime also... we might have to start ANOTHER M&M PbP game here. Maybe get Bill to come along... hehehe that would be cool...


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm back. We got into town today, Friday, at about 7:00 p.m., a bit later than we'd originally planned. I'll slog through the various messages in this thread and the game thread, answer my email, et cetera, over the next couple of days.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2004)

Havn't yet sent you an e-mail, since I'm waiting for some sort of confirmation first. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Havn't yet sent you an e-mail, since I'm waiting for some sort of confirmation first.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





I believe I sent you (Mark) an email with my character idea...  I posted the background story and image of MUSTANG SALLY here  and  emailed you a stat block.
I made her with Dan Simpson's Excel Character Builder,  if you're familiar with that and use it  I  can forward the file if you'd like...

I also very cool about feedback if I need to modify anything to fit better.

thanks again
-kev-


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry for the hold up. Past couple of days I'm been getting my computer cleaned of viruses and some annoying spyware that managed to slip through security. I'm back on the road to getting caught up.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 21, 2004)

thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, when browsing through the rules, I stumbled over the Blindsight feat, I suppose that is not allowed, too, then.




I have no problems with Blindsight.

Kevin Perrine and Thanee both want in the game. Correct? I've received Kevin's character, but nothing from Thanee. Mustang Sally looks okay to me. My intial instinct is to add Kevin as the regular and Thanee as an alternate. If Thanee works up her character idea for me, it is quite possible that she could be added to the game, either as a regular or a guest star.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 21, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Kevin Perrine and Thanee both want in the game. Correct? I've received Kevin's character, but nothing from Thanee. Mustang Sally looks okay to me. My intial instinct is to add Kevin as the regular and Thanee as an alternate. If Thanee works up her character idea for me, it is quite possible that she could be added to the game, either as a regular or a guest star.





To be fair -  Thanee did reply to join the game a few days before me...  
Otherwise if that doesn't matter much,  I'd be super excited to join.

let me know if there's anything I need to adjust on Sally...  if not what would you like me to do?  go ahead and post in the playing the game section for when Sally joins the others?

I'll wait to hear before doing so...
thanks again
-kev-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I have no problems with Blindsight.




Was just being curious, as it doesn't really fit, anyways.



> I've received Kevin's character, but nothing from Thanee.




Character is finished pretty much. I was mostly waiting for some reply before sending it to you. 

I'll search for your e-mail in this thread and send it to you...

Do you know the Ghost comics from darkhorse by chance?
I not, I should probably include some explanations for the power choices. 
I have not yet written up those, but can do that, won't take too long.

It's not the exact character, of course, just very similar. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanee: I did receive your character.

Kevin and Thanee: I'm still leaning toward including Kevin as the fourth player with Thanee as the alternate. Thanee's character includes a few problematic areas that just don't seem to jibe well with the introduction.

That being said, I do like Thanee's character. She can definitely be worked into the game, but I'm thinking it'd be best if that not happen right away.

So, if there are no strident objections, I'll move things along and get Mustang Sally introduced to the game thread tomorrow or the day after at the latest.

Back to Thanee: I'll get around to emailing you about my idea for introducing your character.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 22, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> So, if there are no strident objections, I'll move things along and get Mustang Sally introduced to the game thread tomorrow or the day after at the latest.
> .





Just let me know what I need to do Mark.
I know that the others have all introduced themselves,  let me know if you want me to just go ahead and bring Sally in  or  if you're planning to bring her in.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Kevin and Thanee: I'm still leaning toward including Kevin as the fourth player with Thanee as the alternate. Thanee's character includes a few problematic areas that just don't seem to jibe well with the introduction.




That's cool. I know that's some heavy stuff, altho I tried to keep it in reasonable limits. 
I mainly want to get some idea about how the game runs. 



> That being said, I do like Thanee's character. She can definitely be worked into the game, but I'm thinking it'd be best if that not happen right away.




Ok, fine by me.



> Back to Thanee: I'll get around to emailing you about my idea for introducing your character.




Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 24, 2004)

any word on this game?

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

He just posted something over in Playing the Game... that included stuff for MS (you)... 

Hmmm we be a fighting some Japs in Alaska alright


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok, guys; I'm going through the laborious process of moving house from tomorrow to around Thursday-Friday, if all goes as planned. This means, for various reasons, I will have variable internet access from the 27th to approximately the 1st. Note that there's a fair chance I'll have some access; I'm just posting in case of the worse-case scenario. Feel free to NPC Bulwark if problems do arise.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 28, 2004)

Hello! I'll be moving the game along later this afternoon. Here're a few links about the Aleutian Islands. The heroes will be going to Adak Island.

Map of the Aleutians
General Adak Island Info
Aerial Photo of Adak Island


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 28, 2004)

FYI, Thanee: I anticipate Ghost being introduced by the beginning of next week. It might be a bit later, but not too much.

For everyone: Heads up! I'm going out of town one last time this summer from 17-24 July. I will probably have internet access this trip, but might not have much time to keep up with things.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jun 29, 2004)

*too much?*

Hey all,

I hope I'm not being too agressive with posting in the story,  or assuming too much.
I've never played in a PBeM before -  let me know if I am.

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

I think it is fine 

NO problems from me


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 29, 2004)

Nor me. Paul's thinking that Sally's a lot like his kid sister, only even more hyperactive.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 3, 2004)

The game has moved along. Thanee, stay tuned. A cut-scene involving Ghost is in the works. There won't be much for you to respond to initially, but that'll change.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 3, 2004)

Mark, a quick question; do the soldiers at Fort Lewis know we're the metahuman military detachment? If not, and if you don't mind, I'll do a brief retroactive post on the flight with Paul changing out of his uniform and properly introducing himself to people. Paul'd rather be in normal clothes, but if the soldiers know a metahuman detachment's coming through, he'll stay in costume so as not to give away his identity. (He's got no problem revealing his identity to the other players; I mean, if you can't trust your comrades, who can you trust?)


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Mark, a quick question; do the soldiers at Fort Lewis know we're the metahuman military detachment? If not, and if you don't mind, I'll do a brief retroactive post on the flight with Paul changing out of his uniform and properly introducing himself to people. Paul'd rather be in normal clothes, but if the soldiers know a metahuman detachment's coming through, he'll stay in costume so as not to give away his identity. (He's got no problem revealing his identity to the other players; I mean, if you can't trust your comrades, who can you trust?)




Good question. Either way, it won't matter much. The heroes' contact with the soldiers-at-large at Lewis is going to be very minimal, barring you having your character do something that breaks security. Basically, the assumption is that your actual identities are classified. I guess that really wasn't made clear earlier, but there has to some reason why grown people wear masks and spandex with their underwear on the outside.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 4, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Good question. Either way, it won't matter much. The heroes' contact with the soldiers-at-large at Lewis is going to be very minimal, barring you having your character do something that breaks security. Basically, the assumption is that your actual identities are classified. I guess that really wasn't made clear earlier, but there has to some reason why grown people wear masks and spandex with their underwear on the outside.




OK. In that case, I'll scribble a quick post of Paul changing into less garish clothes and saying hi to the other metahumans in his civilian persona, trusting to generic anonymity to keep his identity safe at Fort Lewis..


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

I am *soooooo* sorry about not keeping the game moving. Mea culpa maxima. I will get things back on the road tomorrow, including the aforementioned cut-scene.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

Not your fault. I was kind of hoping for some more interaction there, but it looks like kev may have been too busy recently to post in response to Velmont...so I guess moving the game on is the best plan.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

As promised, the game has moved along!

Thanee: nothing for you to respond to yet, but, as you can see, Elisa has been introduced to the game.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2004)

Just noticed, after hitting reload once more before logging out. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 9, 2004)

Yo, Mark; don't know if you've seen this. I know you hang around on the M&M board as well, so it's very possible, but just in case..

http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1710

It's a link to a thread titled 'For those who like to throw stuff', and it's got weights for various objects, including things like fire trucks, the Statue of Liberty, and so on. I have notes on Bulwark's lifting capabilities in this regard that I can e-mail you, if you like. 

Cheers!

Synch.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 9, 2004)

the recent bunch of emails caught me by surprise in the story thread...
FYI -  I'll be posting for Sally  tonight or tomorrow  (Fri-Sat),  to get caught up.

-kev-


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> I have notes on Bulwark's lifting capabilities in this regard that I can e-mail you, if you like.




Knock yourself out.

Metaphorically speaking, of course.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2004)

Posted some general notes along with the picture in the RG.

I listed some general powers, which will be fairly obvious as soon as she appears, plus the Teleportation (which she used in that cut-scene already, so I just added it in as well), but no specifics.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 12, 2004)

Mark, I've shot you an e-mail with Bulwark's lifting ability in it. As you can see, he's no slouch in that department...


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 12, 2004)

Mark; if Bulwark can, sometime just before the flight, he'll try and get his hands on one of those big Army greatcoat things to wear. It'll look a bit silly over his costume, but not freezing to death comes before style..  He's going to change back into his costume on the flight.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2004)

Bulwark, the living crane. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2004)

BTW, is there any feat/power, that makes you indifferent to temperature (like the 3.5 Endure Elements)?

 Thinking about it, Ghost did stand (incorporeal, of course) inside an explosion a few times... and I suppose, it's kinda hot there, so she gotta have to be unaffected by such temperature changes (or the temperature just doesn't apply when incorporeal but I guess that's normally not the case, or is it?).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, is there any feat/power, that makes you indifferent to temperature (like the 3.5 Endure Elements)?
> 
> Thinking about it, Ghost did stand (incorporeal, of course) inside an explosion a few times... and I suppose, it's kinda hot there, so she gotta have to be unaffected by such temperature changes (or the temperature just doesn't apply when incorporeal but I guess that's normally not the case, or is it?).
> 
> ...




Immunity (heat) and Immunit (cold) would protect against temperature related hazards that do not require a Damage save. Incorporeal itself is also a defensive power. Generally speaking, explosions wouldn't have much effect on an incorporeal character.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok, that will suffice then. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2004)

Summer break? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Summer break?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





LOL
I was wondering about this...  it's the  FIRST  play by post game I've played in so I didn't want to assume anything.  I really like the idea, which is why I'm anxious.

any word?

oh well...
-kev-


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Summer break?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Completely unintentional. I did not have internet access as I thought I would while I was out of town. The game will be updated shortly after I submit this reply.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2004)

Ah, sweet. Being without internet access must be horrible.  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ah, sweet. Being without internet access must be horrible.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Stuck in the middle of nowhere in a town with a population smaller the student body of the local city university was certainly not my idea of a good time.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeep! Good thing you're back now!  

May as well use this post for something...Mark, how much of a fall do I reckon I could take with full powers active? Have I ever fallen off buildings, and ignored it? (Might just be one storey buildings, but hey.) Even out of character, I don't really know how far you can fall with Bulwark's level of Protection and avoid injury; it's part of the rules I only skimmed. I'm wondering how near to the ground I'd need to be to jump from the plane...


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Yeep! Good thing you're back now!
> 
> May as well use this post for something...Mark, how much of a fall do I reckon I could take with full powers active? Have I ever fallen off buildings, and ignored it? (Might just be one storey buildings, but hey.) Even out of character, I don't really know how far you can fall with Bulwark's level of Protection and avoid injury; it's part of the rules I only skimmed. I'm wondering how near to the ground I'd need to be to jump from the plane...




How far can Bulwark fall?

Falls do lethal damage, with a base damage bonus of +1 per 10 feet fallen. The maximum damage bonus of a fall is +20 (at 200 feet). Since this is a damage save, the DC is 15 +1 per 10 feet fallen.

At full density, Bulwark would ignore the first 80 feet of a fall. With a DC 15 Jump check, he could ignore another 10 feet. A fall with an adjusted damage bonus of +7 or less would not be considered lethal since Bulwark has Durability.

So, for a fall of 200 feet, Bulwark would suffer a +12L attack (+11L with a DC 15 Jump check).

Falling 150 feet would require a DC 22 damage save against a +7S attack (lower DC and damage by -1 each with a DC 15 Jump check).

A fall of 100 feet would inflict a +2S attack (+1S with a DC 15 Jump check).

Et cetera.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> How far can Bulwark fall?




heheh...
this made me chuckle.

I'd bet that Atlas and Paul could make the fall without too much problem.  (looks like a Damage save that's makeable for you guys, I'd guess)

I hope everyone's cool with my (Sally's) idea.
and I hope that I wasn't speaking ahead of myself for  Captain Dillon's  fuel supply.  
I just thought it would  "look"  more heroic in a comic book if we're all dropping together as a team  -  with Sally's  Mustangs  setting them down.

Feel free to disagree.


I hope,  Synchronicity,  that you're okay with me playing around  calling  Paul -   "BullsArt"...  I TOTALLY know your real name,  I'm just imagining that Sally has never heard that word before  and  is pronouncing it a little wrong.
Feel free to correct her anytime,  I was more playing it for roleplay fun than anything.

I'd like for Sally to interact with  Atlas  and  Lily  a little more.  Neither of them have really addresses Sally in any way yet,  so I haven't been able to do much.
The only thing I've gotten  is that Lily likes being the center of attention  (the hot girl)  so I've been playing  Sally  as if she feels a little uncomfortable about  that,  maybe Lily might not like her being another girl on the team of two "hot" men.
and Atlas -  the funny thing is  that Karl's one of my best pals  and  we game at the table top in real life,  but we haven't really interacted much...  heheh..

Ghost -  I'm  really interested in how she'll be getting involved with the team.......

really liking the feel of the game more and more,  just wish it moved quicker is all.  (then again this is my first time playing,  so I'm not used to the lag time -  but I'm doing the same thing in the Secret War game I'm running...  gotta reply sooner!!)

thanks again guys.
it's going fun!
-kev-


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 26, 2004)

Kev said:
			
		

> really liking the feel of the game more and more, just wish it moved quicker is all. (then again this is my first time playing, so I'm not used to the lag time - but I'm doing the same thing in the Secret War game I'm running... gotta reply sooner!!)




Lag time is always a problem with PbP games, especially when the GM finds out he's stuck in the middle of nowhere in the Pacific Northwest without internet access.

*grumble, grumble*



BTW, I think Sally's idea is a great one, and also a good use of the rules.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 26, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I hope,  Synchronicity,  that you're okay with me playing around  calling  Paul -   "BullsArt"...  I TOTALLY know your real name,  I'm just imagining that Sally has never heard that word before  and  is pronouncing it a little wrong.
> Feel free to correct her anytime,  I was more playing it for roleplay fun than anything.
> -kev-




Hey, I have no problem with Sally's mispronunciation! I like roleplaying as much as the next guy, and it provides another little quirk for the game; I often find it's the little things you tend to remember.    I really like your idea, too; I didn't want the plane to have to land either, but no easy way to avoid it sprang to mind. But now that's all sorted out, let's go crush some Japanazis!  

Oh, also, I hope nobody minds Paul taking charge like he did. It *is* the sort of thing he'd do, and Leadership is top of my list of things to buy when I get some experience..  (He'd already have it, save he's been working alone up to this point, and hence I couldn't really justify it.)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh, and as for Paul's opinions on people;

He considers Atlas to be the same kind of person as himself: a patriotic and committed man, trying to do what's best for his country. Kindred spirits, if you will. Sally reminds him of his super-smart kid sister, the apple of his family's eye, and so he's intending to look out for her, though he may come across as slightly condescending at times - she just seems so much _younger_ than he does. (Paul's only 23, but hey..) As for Lily...Paul's a little bewildered by her. She's an attractive woman, but she appears 'fast' and extremly assertive compared to the women Paul's known up to the present; hence she tends to throw him off balance and confuse him somewhat. He's used to good old-fashioned girls, the ones who dress conservatively, are always soft-spoken, and enjoy cooking for their men!  Lily doesn't seem to fit into that mold at all.  

Ain't the 1940s a blast?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 26, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Lag time is always a problem with PbP games, especially when the GM finds out he's stuck in the middle of nowhere in the Pacific Northwest without internet access.
> 
> *grumble, grumble*
> 
> ...





glad you're cool with and like the idea Mark...  had you thought of or planned for it?  Maybe it's 'cause it's my character but I immediately thought of the solution....  
I also thought it'd be cool to imagine,  everyone hanging from her  engines...

I kinda guessed about the lag time and that it'd come...  just still not used to it.  Where abouts are you in the PNW?  
I'm in Bellevue, WA.




			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hey, I have no problem with Sally's mispronunciation! I like roleplaying as much as the next guy, and it provides another little quirk for the game; I often find it's the little things you tend to remember.
> 
> Oh, also, I hope nobody minds Paul taking charge like he did.





glad you're cool with it -  I didn't want you to think I was just dumb and annoying.  
I was just trying to play up her young/innocent style...
I agree -  it  IS  those little things people remember.  I love nicknames and calling characters by real/code/nick names  in games...  we do it in real life but not many remember to do so in game,  going for just the easiest one to say/remember  or  slipping and calling people by real name instead of charcter names.

I try to figure out what each character would call other characters by their personality then be consistent...


and on leadership.
I'm totally cool with a player taking charge as they would by personality in game.  It also makes sense for the time period that the females won't be in charge.....  but then it may come the time that one of the girls  DOES  step up.
I could see Sally learning from Paul and becoming a leader type someday.




			
				Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Oh, and as for Paul's opinions on people;
> 
> Sally reminds him of his super-smart kid sister, the apple of his family's eye, and so he's intending to look out for her, though he may come across as slightly condescending at times - she just seems so much _younger_ than he does. (Paul's only 23, but hey..)
> 
> Ain't the 1940s a blast?




I'm totally cool with playing toward this role-style.
I'm sorta using Paul as an extention of the family thing -  which is why I keep mentioning Sally's brothers and dad,  I want those things to be remembered for how/why she acts...
Condesending is fine - if it's in character......  and Sally's likely to take alot of it since she's used to it from her brothers.  But then again if it gets to much for her  (not me as a player though)  she may explode on you,  but that's about the time you can know that she thinks of you as a big brother -  since she'd likely  NOT  let go like that on people she doesn't know.

and he is a touch older.
I wrote Sally as  JUST  having turned 18.  and she's always been the youngest kid of her family -  playing into that role.


this is good stuff.
I only wish it were  around  the table top,  but this works for fun too.  
-kev-


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 26, 2004)

I was visiting a sister-in-law, her husband, and twin sons about 10 or so miles outside of Yelm. All in all, the week was on the verge of being excrutiatingly dull, but I did get some reading done: the fascinating yet disturbing The Incorruptibles; an interesting book about the Jehovah's Witnesses with a very long title; The Beach House by James Patterson; and about half of Edgar Rice Burroughs's Land That Time Forgot trilogy. I also started a collection of essays regarding _Humane Vitae_, and the nonfiction Homicide (which inspired the short-lived TV series).

I also did some work on some M&M Superlink material I'm writing for Cracked Mirror Publishing. Very hush-hush at the moment.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2004)

Heh. Anyone who would jump off a plane suspended by a pair of handheld propellers, which - according to the owner - cannot support the full weight, must be kinda insane. 

 That's truely heroic! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2004)

Not insane, just to air sick to think clearly...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2004)

In THIS post, Gujin calls Elisa "Elisa Cameron". I actually only thought about the fact, that she doesn't even know her own name yet, sometimes after that and after getting back to rereading the posts (and removing any hints to her name from my own posts up to that part, since it seemed to fit better as long as she doesn't really know, altho it's more of a third person's view and the viewer has seen her before, of course ), I noticed that part again.

 It'd probably be more fitting if he just said "Elisa", if she is where I think she is (LOL ).

 Just a really minor issue, of course, but I'll tell you more about that via mail, why I think so, once I am at home. Much of that being based on pure speculation, of course. 


 BTW, is there a door or other exit in the room, or am I right, that Gujin entered _through_ the wall?

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 28, 2004)

Fortitude saves, you say? Haha!   

On a more relevant note, do the big army coats count as the 'heavy clothing' mentioned under the cold/heat section, and provide the +4 to the saves? Or are they just not good enough for the circumstances? (I seem to be in an inquisitive mood today..)


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 28, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Fortitude saves, you say? Haha!
> 
> On a more relevant note, do the big army coats count as the 'heavy clothing' mentioned under the cold/heat section, and provide the +4 to the saves? Or are they just not good enough for the circumstances? (I seem to be in an inquisitive mood today..)





On that note -  I just assumed we should make the rolls and post them for things like that...  am I wrong?  or were you making the rolls for us?
Just let me know.  
Also -  does armor help for the cold at all?  
I don't think it says anything about it in the rules on natural weather...  I'm assuming her armor is a combo of her flight jacket  (leather and sheep wool)  and the metals inside that control her flight/strength harness...
So I sdon't know if that coutns?

also -  I didn't know how often you want me to have to check the  "Malfunction"  weakness of my wings but I gave you a first check, just in case.

thanks
-kev-
-kev-


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 28, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> also -  I didn't know how often you want me to have to check the  "Malfunction"  weakness of my wings but I gave you a first check, just in case.
> 
> thanks
> -kev-
> -kev-





Your wings can..*ulp*...break?! And you didn't see fit to inform us of this _before_ we entrusted our lives to them jumping out of the plane?!   

..Well, it'll keep things interesting!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't worry about the Fort saves right now. Yes, the heavy jackets will help (+4 on Fort saves). I can Sally's armor helping, but not as much (+2 on Fort saves). I forgot about the malfunction check, but I guess that's okay this time around. No sense in having the team plummet to their deaths on their first outing.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I forgot about the malfunction check, but I guess that's okay this time around. No sense in having the team plummet to their deaths on their first outing.




Whew!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Jul 28, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Your wings can..*ulp*...break?! And you didn't see fit to inform us of this _before_ we entrusted our lives to them jumping out of the plane?!
> 
> ..Well, it'll keep things interesting!





LOL
It's all about the DRAMA...
They can malfunction on a  1-5  roll on a D20.
How often or when this happens it up the the GM.

I'd guess even if it did happen in a situation like that I would probably get a reroll chance  (ie. trying to fix them) before dying.  It's meant to complicate things like any other weakness not kill me if it doesn't work.
I think of it like the Millenia Falcon,  you gotta bang it once or twice sometimes.

I'd think it would mostly be a good time to  have me make the malfunction checks only in  certain circumstances...  especially with using them as weapons...  having them malfunction on an attack would suck but be dramatic.
Having them malfunction on an average ordinary flight... would be dumb.
It's all about the drama.

-kev-


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 28, 2004)

Yo, Mark, do you want us to make all our rolls ourselves, and post the results? Or leave them up to you? Or something that's a mixture of the two?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 28, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Yo, Mark, do you want us to make all our rolls ourselves, and post the results? Or leave them up to you? Or something that's a mixture of the two?




When it comes time for rolls to be made, I'll usually have you make them yourself.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 3, 2004)

*confused*

not trying to be a dick, but.....




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Putting the last item in *his * pocket.




I've been confused about your character for the entire game...
Girl or Guy?
Do you have any info on  "it"  that we should see.
I don't know that I've ever seen any discription.  I looked but couldn't find a single reference to the super hero codename  (until Bulwark called her Eagle).  and I coulda sworn prior to the latest posts "its" name was Lilly not Lianne.




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "That'll do for now. Hope I won't have to spend it too fast. Good knigths, I know you are strong and brave, but give a favor to the lady, let me open the way. I may not be able to lift a tank, but it will take much to surprise me, and even more to hurt me, not talking that I may have a chnace to throw a grenade at them before you engage them.
> 
> Who likes me, follow me!"





who's she talking to?
and I don't understand the last sentence...
sorry...
I'm just confused.    
-kev-


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 3, 2004)

On the first page of the IC thread, Velmont does give a brief description of her. She's a young (early twenties, maybe? Velmont?) and pretty woman. I knw her codename's Eagle because it's the name Mark lists in the first post of this OOC thread. Finally, as far as I can gather her full name's Lianne, but she introduced herself to Paul and Atlas as Lily, so that's what Paul's been calling her. Hope that clears things up a bit!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

Synch have told almost all that needed to tell.

First, she is a girl. The _his_ is just that I am much more used to play guy (one character on ten or twenty I play are girl, for the fun to play one once in a while), and over that, English is my second language, so sorry about such mistake.

For the name, her true name is Lianne, her usual nick is Lily, and her codename is Eagle. That last was told once by the general I think. That codename is also a nickname given by a boy she knows well, so she doesn't use it much and would prefer to have another, but she won't talk about it.

Finally, for what she said, First paragraph was to Sally, the second to the two man of the group (her two knights). I was a bit in a hurry when I wrote it and didnèt took the time to correct it.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 6, 2004)

I've not forgotten ya'll. I went back into the school today to get ready for my returning students, and I've been a bit busy. Things should calm down a bit next week. I will get the game updated this weekend, probably Saturday morning.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 8, 2004)

Was I supposed to send someone a copy of his or her character?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2004)

Not me. I have my sheet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not me. I have my sheet.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





me too.
-kev-


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 8, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Was I supposed to send someone a copy of his or her character?




I think Karl may have wanted one. I know I've got mine.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2004)

I have mine too...


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 8, 2004)

Holy fastball, Velmont! How are you doing 28S with a perfectly innocuous grenade?!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 9, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Holy fastball, Velmont! How are you doing 28S with a perfectly innocuous grenade?!





If I were guessing...

Base 15...

Feat:  Throwing Mastery  (use Dex for stun damage on any thrown object)
Dexterity:  +5 modifier
Super Dex:  +8


15 + 5 + 8 =  28S
(or some combination of that)

I always forget how awesome Thowing Mastery can be.
-kev-


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 9, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> If I were guessing...
> 
> Base 15...
> 
> ...





Unfortunately not the case. I used to think the same of Throwing Mastery, but then somebody pointed me to this thread on the M&M boards:

http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4278&highlight=throwing+mastery

Which I have mixed feelings about. It does mean that you can't kill people with pens...and I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing. I just like the idea of somebody destroying huge robots with loose change or the like...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeap, I have some Super-Dex and throwing mastery. Kev found my secret    But it isn't only stun, it can be lethal if the object is sharp (like a pen or a knife).

Well, that throw out the combat aspect of my character  :\  Not she become useless, but she will be a lot less effective until I buy her a weapon. Well, if Mark rule it is only basic Dex (which I must confess, make a lot more sense for it's price, 2pp), that'll make 20S for my damage.

And I know what'll do with my next points... buy a weapon of some kind.

And tell me, how can a grenade be innocious?

Mark. If I buy a thrown weapon (like some throwing daggers), would it stack with Throwing mastery for the damage? (Even here, I must confess I think no, as there is an _extra_ to add strenght, would be a bit cheap to have a feat to add dex...) Or, as I like the idea of someone killing somebody with a pen, I could buy an extra to Super-Dex, so it's add to Throwing Mastery, which would be a bit more balance.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 9, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, that throw out the combat aspect of my character  :\  Not she become useless, but she will be a lot less effective until I buy her a weapon. Well, if Mark rule it is only basic Dex (which I must confess, make a lot more sense for it's price, 2pp), that'll make 20S for my damage.
> 
> And I know what'll do with my next points... buy a weapon of some kind.
> 
> ...




Sorry for bringing that up. I had the same sort of idea for a character in another game, using random items to knock out people with...but somebody just had to go and spoil my fun.  Buying it as an Extra on Super-Dex would seem to make the most sense, rules-wise; you're effectively adding the Attacks quality to Super-Dexterity. Of course, it depends how Mark wants to swing it. As for the grenade being innocuous, I did notice that was a slightly strange choice of terms after I wrote it..was wondering if anyone else would. Chalk it up to me being odd.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 9, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Buying it as an Extra on Super-Dex would seem to make the most sense, rules-wise; you're effectively adding the Attacks quality to Super-Dexterity. Of course, it depends how Mark wants to swing it.





you COULD always just take  Energy Blast  and  give it a flaw of "Must use found objects thrown"  ...

it's effectively the same thing you wanted  (if you buy it at PR8  the damage is  DC 23,  if you add a power attack on that it could be  DC 28)  the special effect (with the flaw) of the energy blast is just that you throw an object.

PS...
I know that it may  *seem*  like Eagle is useless without being able to use her  Super Dexterity with the throw,  but in reality if she's able to do just  DC 20  damage save  -  THAT  is as much as a heavy handgun  that  she can do with a quarter, a pencil, a marble, a potato chip, etc...

that's nothing to laugh at.
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2004)

I think having an extra to Super-Dex that add to throwing would be fair. To compare to Strike or Super-Strenght, your big advantage, it is you have range, but only at an increment of 10ft, which is equal to a level 1 power. Pretty short and you find most of the time with penalty to attack (talking about it, I have a -2 to attack against the freak, because he is at 15 ft, one range increment). The draw back, you must pay for the feat over the extra and you need something to throw (which it isn't always easy to have). That seems a fair trade.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> ..., that'll make 20S for my damage.




For my character I have picked up heavy pistols (as seen in the picture), which do 20 (21 with Point Blank Shot) damage (standard heavy pistol does +5L), and that _is_ a weapon, and a quite deadly one in RL. 

I'm not sure how combat works out, since this is the first time I am playing M&M, but 20 doesn't sound particularily low to me, that is a DC you would not beat everytime, I'm sure.

I doubt everyone is running around with double digit damage saves, or not? 

And even then a +10 is only a success half the time.

So, I really don't think 20 is _that bad_... 

I guess it mostly comes from unarmed damage with Super-Strength being incredibly high, but then again, that's someone really, really strong punching out there...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, +5, giving you a 20, is not that bad, except against one type of character, the ones who have high protection. Power have a base DC of 10, which mean you have 1/2 to do it. Damage save is 15, to you have 1/4 to save, 1/4 to get a simple -1, 1/4 to be stun and get a -1, and 1/4 to be out, it is why damage save is that high at the base. Now, with 12, I doubt I could put someone out of combat fast if he is combat oriented. Look at my character, no surprise, I have a damage save of +13 almost all the time (high reflex and Evasion feat), so my worst damage save against myself is 14. I have 1/20 to stun myself. A combat against myself would be a long combat, and I must touch myself too, which is not an easy task due to my high defence. If I meet someone with protection 6 (let say, Atlas), well, I am powerless, except if I find a good weapon, as a protection of 6 reduce my damage modifier at -1, so no effect.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> ...no surprise... (high reflex and Evasion feat) ...



  Heh, you name it. Not even a surprise to me. Would be kinda dumb to not pick up Evasion with that high Dex. 



> If I meet someone with protection 6 (let say, Atlas), well, I am powerless, except if I find a good weapon, as a protection of 6 reduce my damage modifier at -1, so no effect.



  This is correct (Does a negative damage modifier automatically equal no effect at all? Or just a lower DC, like 14 with -1?).

  Is it a problem? I don't think so.

 It's what armor is about. Someone with high armor is meant to be hard to damage, or even impossible to do so. That's why they spent points on armor. Not to be able to barely make their damage saves. 

  With your huge defense and damage save it will also be almost impossible to take you out. So that's just fair, I guess.

 See, you don't need to be able to defeat anyone easily. That's why there are multiple characters around and why they have different strengths and weaknesses.

  I'm pretty sure, Atlas and Bulwark will be able to deal with high armor opposition, so Eagle can focus on other duties.

 I really don't think it would make your character unviable or anything. And it's not like everyone on the world has a high armor... probably a rather small percentage only. 

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 9, 2004)

I tend to agree with Thanee. Plus, bearing in mind that grenade you threw, there's nothing stopping you pulling the pin and *then* throwing it really hard at somebody. A double whammy of damage!    It's true that the grenade would bounce off Bulwark. However, I named him for a reason. Bulwark's main schtick is being incredibly difficult to injure with conventional attacks. His Defense is negligible; he's designed to stand there and soak it up. Not everyone is going to be so difficult to hurt. Bulwark wants to fight low Defense, good Protection characters, much like himself. Against Super-Dex or Super Speed, he's mostly going to be swinging at thin air. That's when Area attacks like them grenades come in handy..


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, I think I'll buy power attack soon, so at least, I can raise my damage with throw at +10, and hope that he is easy to hit, oh, and surprise strike too, that can be raise to +14... for now.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 9, 2004)

Heh, I'm compiling a list of things Bulwark wants at the moment...seems to be Leadership, some more Charisma, a bit of Diplomacy...fighting? What fighting?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Heh, I'm compiling a list of things Bulwark wants at the moment...seems to be Leadership, some more Charisma, a bit of Diplomacy...fighting? What fighting?




Lily will surely turn more roguish, with some Bluff, PickPocket and things like that. Her High dex give her a great edge already on that path.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2004)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Was I supposed to send someone a copy of his or her character?




Yes that was me Mark. Sorry I somehow deleted my copy of Atlas  so while I remember his powers I don't remember the rest. 

My email is...

greenkarl @ hotmail "dot" com

Sorry about that


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2004)

For sure.

I already know what to get next... the hundredfifty or so points I had to drop, because they were over the limit... 

Well, ok, not really _that_ much. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey, Mark, any chance of an update soon? After the boards died, I've been having withdrawal! Need...roleplay...  

Synch, who's not addicted. Honest. I can quit any time I want.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2004)

Please, please do not give up on me. I'm having a horrible time readjusting to my teaching schedule after summer vacation. I've been so wiped out the past two nights that I've been in bed asleep by 8:00 p.m. Also, one night a week (Wednesday, if you're curious), I'm in an FTCM class for two or so hours, which makes for a very long day.

I have most certainly not bailed on this game.


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey, no worries! I'm not giving up on the game, and I wasn't trying to pressure too much. I'm just liking the game a lot, and dying to know what happens next.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

*waits patiently while walking up and down the corridor*

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Aug 20, 2004)

*Put an alarm on the thread to be sure to be aware when Mark Chance is back*

Take you time Mark, I will wait.


----------



## Hellzon (Aug 28, 2004)

*Alternate anyone?*

Mini bump.
Hey! Need an alternate? I'd be happy to join the list if there's space...

...or should that be: PRIVATE HELLZON REPORTING IN FOR ALTERNATE DUTY... *inhales*
...SIR!!


----------

